# ..:: Mostar (9 Photo Panorama) ::..



## Mersad (Mar 1, 2010)

​


----------



## Mersad (Mar 2, 2010)

bump


----------



## Hardrock (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice what equipment did you use.​


----------



## matfoster (Mar 2, 2010)

very good


----------



## SNAPaPHOTO (Mar 2, 2010)

What software did you use for the stitching? Very nice.


----------



## CNCO (Mar 3, 2010)

I do alot of panoramics in photoshop. there is an easy technique for this.

File > Automate > Photomerge > Choose your desired layout. Works like a charm!


----------



## Mersad (Mar 3, 2010)

I used Adobe Photoshop CS3 with the previously explained method.


----------



## Mersad (Mar 5, 2010)

Hardrock said:


> Very nice what equipment did you use.​


I only used my tripod and camera. No fancy equipment.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 8, 2010)

Good. Can't detect any seams, really. 
For one who's never done any panoramas they are pretty impressive.


----------



## Mersad (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks LaFoto. I'm glad you like it. This is one of the bigger panoramas I have done.


----------



## The Empress (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Mersad (Mar 10, 2010)

The Empress said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 10, 2010)

the left side of the photo is pretty blown out, i would try the same spot later in the day


----------



## CNCO (Mar 10, 2010)

imo - the fisheye look doesnt work here. is it just me or are the corners dragged in?


----------



## Mersad (Mar 12, 2010)

CNCO said:


> imo - the fisheye look doesnt work here. is it just me or are the corners dragged in?


Actually they're not. I mean I stood there so i can tell


----------



## rjackjames (Mar 15, 2010)

great panorama shot. looks great no stitch errors, awesome capture.


----------



## NateS (Mar 16, 2010)

While the stitching looks great, I agree with the left side being way too blown out for my tastes.  If the left side (mainly sky) looked the same as the right side, it would be a much better shot I think.


----------



## Mersad (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks rjackjames! @ NateS I didn't want the image to be darker. That's why that piece of sky is a bit blown out. The sun is in that place and there is no where around it. I do plan to revisit it later during the day.


----------

